# How To Do Kandy Patterns.



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Whats up guys. This is a thread on how to lay out, and spray kandy patterns on your whips. I wanted to do this thread to help out some of you. I have been getting alot of questions lately, as I am sure some of the other painters in here are too.. Hopefully this thread will answer some of your questions and help you kill the paint game!!

First you wanna prep your body (sand, prime, wet sand) to get all of the imperfections out, and give your paint a good clean surface to grip. After the body is ready you want to lay out a nice basecoat for the kandy. In this case I am using Duplicolor Silver Metal Specks. This is a great base to use because it is very user friendly and comes in a spray can.








After your basecoat is dry, it is time to start laying out tape. Take 2 bobby blades and tape them together. The closer the tips of the blades are together the thinner your tape strips will be. Tahe a piece of 2 inch masting that is about 1 foot long and stick it down to your cutting mat and cut your tape strips from that.








Start with one section and go from there.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

outlining each pattern will give the patterns a more detailed effect.








Now lay out the next pattern.








Now, just keep laying out the tape lines however you want.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Try to keep a flow going with the tape.








Here i added a layer to the front and then cut away the old lines.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Try to hold off any comments until I get to the end. I am having problems with my computer so I have to restart is real quick.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here I added 2 more inserts at the rear of the roof and cut away the old tape lines.








Now I brought in a squiggly line pattern. Just start at the front and randomly put some bends in the tape.








Now the tape lines are done and it is time to spray some kandy. I masked off the bottom to prevent paint overspray.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Basically just pic what pattern u want to spray first, and tape it up so just that pattern is showing. Now the tape that you are masking with you dont want to be very sticky or it will pull off your pattern lines so take every piece and stick it to your shirt and hand real good to dull the stickyness to make your life easier!!








Take a piece of construction paper or a business card and lay it on the pattern and lightly spray right along the edge. This will give you a crisp line on 1 side and a faded edge on the other. Pivot the top over a little more and repeat until you get one side done, then switch to the other side and mirror it.








This is what it will look like when done. It is a fan/palm type of pattern.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Now I peeled off the inner pattern outline and faded more kandy red around the edge.








Now choose the next pattern to fill and tape up all the edges with your masking tape remembering to stick the tape to your shirt and hand first to dull the stickyness.








Here I took more kandy red and did another fan pattern, but this time I turned it to the side of the pattern, and mirrored it in the other pattern to give it almost like a sun look.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Let the paint dry for a little bit in warm air, and tape up the next section to spray. This one I sprayed the pattern with a thin layer of gold, and then sprayed the kandy red over that to give it a little different shade of red.








I sprayed the red until it was about half way as dark as I wanted it, and then peeled the squiggly line off and put 1 more coat of kandy on it to make the squiggly line blend in a little bit.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Tape up the next pattern and I did some straight line fades with a straight piece of construction paper.








Here i unmasked some of it and did some more fades on the front 2 patterns. These type of fades are very basic, but give is a killer look!


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Nice skills


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Now here, I got in the groove and forgot to take a pic of how I taped up the waves on the sides. Basically just take your dual hobby blades and cut out some strips and lay one wavy line down the middle of the pattern and then keep laying them out keeping the same distance between the lines. TAKE YOUR TIME, and you will get a better, more uniform result.








These are all of the patterns all done and shot a coat of clear over it to lock the patterns down.








After the clear dried for a day, I wet sanded it smooth with 2000 grit paper and then taped up the patterns so I could spray the body color.








Here it is after the body was sprayed with red nail polish.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

This is it for the tutorial, I hope this answers some of your questions, and Pancho, Jesus, Tony, Art, and any other pattern guys feel free to post up some pics and give some advice. This thread is for everyone!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Great how too


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks! :thumbsup:It took forever to upload all the pics to my computer, and then to photobucket, and then on here!! I hate posting pics on LIL


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats a good tutorial. These are exactly the methods I've used so far. Glad somebody is teaching people how to do it.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Chris. This answers so many of my questions. I do have one at this time. You used nail polish for the body color, but what did you use for the patterns?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

It was House of Kolor Kandy Base Coat (KBC) It works really good, and looks great once it is cleared.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Great how to Chris !!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks homie, I know you have a TON of input for this one! Hell I learned a lot of this stuff from you!


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice How to man. I was wondering how yall got the patterns like that. Also thanks for the info on the kandy base.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

chris_thobe said:


> Thanks homie, I know you have a TON of input for this one! Hell I learned a lot of this stuff from you!


:h5:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks homie I just learned so much rigth now


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great job bro ! That paint turned out sweet too !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Another tip homies is adding pinstripes around panels and accenting the patterns shapes helps a paint job look more complete ....... a painted pinstripe as well as a leafing pinstripe sweetens the deal ! 

*


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

How are pin stripes done?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## alapmi_65 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Thanks!! Awesome tutorial Chris!!*

Just wanna thank you Chris for hooking up this tutorial, cant wait to get started on my own patterns!! 


Chris Martinez


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Just like taping off for patterns ..... just make your outlines as thin as the pinstripe that you want, then fill in with pinstripers paint **(One Shot / HOK)** ..... reg paint works too but not nearly as good as those ...*


wisdonm said:


> How are pin stripes done?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Good shit and is still want to buy that 62


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Good tips Tony! Where u at Pancho?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

great how to chris!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Best tech Ive seen in a while


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Great thread Chris :thumbsup:
I always wondered how you guys did this. Cant wait to try this on my next buid...Thanks for sharing:h5:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice....cant wait to c the 39 finished


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

This thread is dope. Notes have been taken. :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

At what PSI do you guys keep your 
Compressors when spraying your patterns?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn Chris. That's a good how to homie.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S BRO A LOT


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> This is it for the tutorial, I hope this answers some of your questions, and Pancho, Jesus, Tony, Art, and any other pattern guys feel free to post up some pics and give some advice. This thread is for everyone!



great tutorial chris thobe thanks. bro.


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thanks for the how to bro! i need to dig out the AB and commpressor already!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

GREAT tutorial!!! Following these techniques and the advice of Chris and a few other great painters here, this is what I came up with on my first time using an airbrush:








I guarantee if my worthless ass can do this my first time, any one of you who follow Chris' how-to can do better!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

chris_thobe said:


> Good tips Tony! Where u at Pancho?


Like I said great how too u got it all covered :h5: only thing I can add is to spray at low psi. I spray around 10psi this helps to keep you fades tight.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Yea definitely a low psi for patterns, maybe like 15psi for doing a single color body, and about 15-20 for hammering out clear coat. There are more shading technigues that I didn't do, but I will keep adding more pics to this as I finish more cars.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

sinicle said:


> GREAT tutorial!!! Following these techniques and the advice of Chris and a few other great painters here, this is what I came up with on my first time using an airbrush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug, I don't think this Camaro could have turned out any better!! The look is DEFINITELY 70's style lowrider!! Excellent work, and I can't wait to see what other kandy jobs you come up with!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks homie! I couldn't have pulled it off without the expert advice I got!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Great job bro ! That paint turned out sweet too !


x-2 yes it is uffin:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Ill do a how to on my next paint project. That 39 came out sick Chris:thumbsup: and that camaro sinacle came out sick you got down homie. Heres my most recent wish i would have took more progress pics. But next time I will.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sinicle said:


> GREAT tutorial!!! Following these techniques and the advice of Chris and a few other great painters here, this is what I came up with on my first time using an airbrush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ART2ROLL said:


> Ill do a how to on my next paint project. That 39 came out sick Chris:thumbsup: and that camaro sinacle came out sick you got down homie. Heres my most recent wish i would have took more progress pics. But next time I will.


damn!!!:wow:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

A LIL SUMTIN:biggrin:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

ART2ROLL said:


> Ill do a how to on my next paint project. That 39 came out sick Chris:thumbsup: and that camaro sinacle came out sick you got down homie. Heres my most recent wish i would have took more progress pics. But next time I will.


Man this shit is stupid tight luv it bro


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I feel you Art, once u start getting down, you forget to take pics. Thats why the 37 was missing a few pics at the end, I got in the zone and forgot a few. That Glasshouse is bad ass!! I need to get on that leafing. I practiced a little on a spare body, and wasn't feeling the results so I am kinda leary to put any on the 37 or the Root Beer 63.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

I do my flake base and clear. sand smooth and do my leafing. then clear and sand smooth again and do my patterns. I just tape my leafing off and i get a clean edge on it.


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

Chris, can you clue us in on how you thin and apply the nail polish?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/38-regional-lowriders/242421-ventura-county-car-club-council-151.html


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Best tech Ive seen in a while


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

YA ME 3 LOL


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sick g-house Art !!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Here's a simple layout of panels with dual kolors and edge fades ........ *

*these are inserts for the doors, trunk, and seats for the '66 ............. next are pinstripes and leafing .........

*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

sinicle said:


> GREAT tutorial!!! Following these techniques and the advice of Chris and a few other great painters here, this is what I came up with on my first time using an airbrush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ART2ROLL said:


> Ill do a how to on my next paint project. That 39 came out sick Chris:thumbsup: and that camaro sinacle came out sick you got down homie. Heres my most recent wish i would have took more progress pics. But next time I will.


Both those are so nice. WOW great paint work.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Impalas 4ever said:


> Chris, can you clue us in on how you thin and apply the nail polish?
> 
> I am still trying to perfect the nail polish, so I am not the best person to ask about that. On the 37 I reduced it 2 parts paint/ 1 part urethane reducer. Then you spray with the airbrush.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey Trend, whenever you get time you think you could post a pinstriping and leafing tutorial on here?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*yep ...... next build I'll do that homie .......*


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

a first try far from badass but hey im only 17 i got years of learning to gain lol LS "Talk is cheap"


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Its a start lil homie. U know the LUGK fam will help you out and answer any questions u got, as will other people on here!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LopezCustoms said:


> a first try far from badass but hey im only 17 i got years of learning to gain lol LS "Talk is cheap"


Looks good lil homie :thumbsup:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Age doesn't mean ah thing. Whose the yung guy tha leafs and strips car? He has cars in magazines and all and he a teen. It's all in practice. I'm young. Not as young as you but I do convertible conversion, lambos, fiberglassing and I've been doin all of this since I was 14. It's all in practice


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

bad ass work


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice work Lopez Customs. The more you do the better and easier it will get.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*U on your way homie !!!!! Looks good , beware , it gets addictive though *! 


LopezCustoms said:


> a first try far from badass but hey im only 17 i got years of learning to gain lol LS "Talk is cheap"


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

where does everybody get their small amounts of candy paint?


----------



## starquest52 (Nov 12, 2012)

great tutorial


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

slymer123 said:


> where does everybody get their small amounts of candy paint?


TPC Global is a good start. Go to airbrush paint section.



starquest52 said:


> great tutorial
> Thanks





Trendsetta 68 said:


> *U on your way homie !!!!! Looks good , beware , it gets addictive though *!


TROOF!!!! Once u figure it out you will be feinding for the next kandy job! Like a crack head needing a fix!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

slymer123 said:


> where does everybody get their small amounts of candy paint?


*Chris you silly !* 

*
here's a couple of places bro ..................* http://www.tcpglobal.com/hokpaint/hokxline.aspx
http://shop.blackgoldweb.com/catego...B0A0ED358F80BC80363.qscstrfrnt04?categoryId=6

*Plus I usually get extra's and left overs from the shop that I paint at ...*  :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Here's a simple layout of panels with dual kolors and edge fades ........ *
> 
> *these are inserts for the doors, trunk, and seats for the '66 ............. next are pinstripes and leafing .........
> 
> ...



This is EXACTLY what I've been looking for!! I printed it out and I will study it and apply the principles appropiately! Thanks Tone!! I want to do another one kind of like this one but with a few changes...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Any time homie .......... I've always loved that duece Tonio .......  :thumbsup:*


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is a little more progress. Got my first scallop job in the middle.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

EXCELLENT TUTORIAL Chris!!:thumbsup:




chris_thobe said:


> This is it for the tutorial, I hope this answers some of your questions, and Pancho, Jesus, Tony, Art, and any other pattern guys feel free to post up some pics and give some advice. This thread is for everyone!


----------



## pelon956 (Dec 31, 2012)

finally got my airbrush now im really gonna try this as soon as i choose some good colors


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

jevries said:


> EXCELLENT TUTORIAL Chris!!:thumbsup:


Thanks J. How was your trip to Japan?



pelon956 said:


> finally got my airbrush now im really gonna try this as soon as i choose some good colors


I would look on www.Coastairbrush.com Go to the paint section and look at the HOK kandys and pearls.. DEFINITELY the way to go. You can get small bottles up to like 8oz. On a solid color car, one of the 2 oz. bottles will do about 2 cars. Or you can get a kit for about $100 that has 10 kandy colors, and 2 colors of basecoats, which is what I started out with. Great starter kit, then add to it!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is my first scallop job. I can definitely see a few 50-60's customs coming out of CT's little shop of horrors this year. I have been working on some ideas with Jim from Pops garage model junkyard. He has had a few customs in MCM. He is all about crazy bodywork. He has done some awesome work that hopefully I will be able to do some of the paint work on them! I will definitely post up pics, because some of his creations are BAD AS HELL!!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got the Merc cleared and foiled.. gotta finish cutting and polishing and this bitch will be looking good.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

I normally don't like '49 Mercs. but I like that one. That scallop fits that horrible side molding. You got mad skills C. T.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Here is my first scallop job. I can definitely see a few 50-60's customs coming out of CT's little shop of horrors this year. I have been working on some ideas with Jim from Pops garage model junkyard. He has had a few customs in MCM. He is all about crazy bodywork. He has done some awesome work that hopefully I will be able to do some of the paint work on them! I will definitely post up pics, because some of his creations are BAD AS HELL!!!


nice!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Merc is BAD!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks gentleman. It is a little out of my box, but I am kinda liking it. I think I am going to do a few more this year.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Clear


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

GREAT TOPIC!!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks D!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

YA MAN DATS LOOKIN GOOD BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Fam.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chris_thobe said:


>


looks sweet chris :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

very nice chris !!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

drnitrus said:


> GREAT TOPIC!!!


:yes: :yes:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

here is my try at painting patterns, I know I've asked almost all you guys for help on this so thanks for your help fellas!:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks good man, I can't wait to see it done. Try doing some fades in the patterns instead of doing each one a solid color, it will trick the eye more and give it a more detalied look. But I am not taking away from it at all, it looks good!!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Chris , I was thinking the same about fades, I'm gonna try some one the body


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I also learned that doubling some of your lines makes it look like more going on too! Keep up the good work.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

My iPhone case that I just sprayed the other day. Might spray a few more and sell them.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

chris_thobe said:


>


Now thats how a merc should look! Nice job! Really diggin the scallops w/ the fades. Gives that Sal Manuzo look! :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Really nice fam much props!


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

heres my try at patterens


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

That's beautiful, AL.


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks wis.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks real good homie great start!


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks pina


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:Nice work


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks sneeky. still needs more clear on it.


----------



## nolarandiddle (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. I"m rebuilding a '68 Huffy Rail w/5-speed shifter console. I wanted to update it but keep some of the elements that made it a cool bike in the first place. Addding some lowrider "flair" to the paint scheme will help me do just that. This was a great step-by-step to get me started. Great job on that model!!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

Always_Learnin said:


>


This is looking bad ass. Great work


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Excellent job Chris!:thumbsup:

[QUO

TE=chris_thobe;16404289]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks J. How are things across the lake??


----------



## hot64 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks??


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn fam dat real nice right there magazine statuse!!!!!


----------



## Lowlife ! ! (May 21, 2013)

Oh my GOD !!! I struggle with paint big time, still learning how to just lay down a straight colour and clear it....But some of these are jus off the scale, Im blown away, really...... ....... Just joined this forum and glad i did, boy i got some learnin to do... Thanks for posting up the tutorial , its just the kind of advice and guidance i been looking for.... Man, you lot are true artists, Ive never seen paint jobs like it.... Lowlife ! !


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

If you have any paint questions, don't be afraid to ask! That's how I learned, I swear just about 1 1/2 years ago I was using spray paint. Got smart and bought an airbrush and compressor, and some House of Kolor paint and starting taking notes from guys like Gary Seeds and Pancho, and some other painters. There is so much talent on here that it is hard not to get better at a rapid rate! Welcome to the site!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Damn fam dat real nice right there magazine statuse!!!!!


 Thanks Pina. I had it at a show in Cincy, and Scale Auto didn't pick it for any pics, just the 51 Chevy "Relapse" Neither one won anything. It was my Impala "Sinister 62" that won a top 10 trophy.


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

dink said:


> This is looking bad ass. Great work


Thanks dink.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I am still alive, just never get on LIL anymore.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chris_thobe said:


> I am still alive, just never get on LIL anymore.


:angry: :twak:  lol.....


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

heres an update on my 70 patterns just needs clear
r


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks I've always wanted to know how to do patterns.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Damn, fam. These patterns are stunning


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Your a Sick Man..............just sick.


Show

keep up the nice work.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

bump


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

great art work! back to the nail polish, dose any brand work better?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Los84 said:


> heres an update on my 70 patterns just needs clear
> r
> View attachment 722233


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

How do u keep everything centered and matching on both sides as far as tapin the patterns?


----------



## jaylove (Sep 11, 2009)

That 70 is clean after she got cleared!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

southside groovin said:


> How do u keep everything centered and matching on both sides as far as tapin the patterns?


 I usually start with a center line and eyeball it. Do a line on one side, and then do the one on the other side. Being this small of a scale, its easier to eyeball than 1:1 scale is.


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

What clear have you found works best? its been some time since ive built any, but looking to get back into it


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

the clear I use is the Dupi-color paint shop quart BSP300 - Clear Coat from auto zone its like $25. I shoot it though my airbrush depends on the weather 30-45 psi


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

is it an acrylic clear? or does hardener have to be used?

I know in aus things go by different terminology - for automotive paints its usually acrylic or 2pac


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

its ready to use


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

thanks.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I always use Urethane automotive clear, slick it out with an airbrush, wet sand it flat with 3400-12000 grit polishing pads, n then rub the crap out of it with a micro fiber and Meguire's Scratch X. Will look like glass when you re done!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here Paul Pacheco... I bumped It up for you fam!


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

This topic is fanstastique....:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

61 i started but never finished might have to redo it some day this is hok and kustomshop


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

64 diecast also hok and kustomshop kandy Aztec gold


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Kandy N Chrome inspired top


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> View attachment 1104490
> Kandy N Chrome inspired top


Nice job, this is gonna be bad ass!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I JUST REALIZED THAT THIS THREAD HAS BEEN VIEWED OVER 18000 TIMES!!!! That's awesome!


----------



## sohchx (Dec 23, 2013)

Thread deserves a bump!! Anything new from anyone??


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

nice tutorial


----------



## OttoCustoms (Oct 20, 2013)

*Question about Kandy patterns*

Hello,
First off I have to say beautiful tutorial! This was very helpful for me to create the killer looking effects! Also the builds on this forum are just plain awesome!
I gave your pattern technique a go on one of my diecast cars, but I still have some questions…
The picture below shows you my result I got so far, but the problem is the pretty huge “ridge” I ended up with. First the top got a coat of mini silver flakes then taped up the panels, Airbrushed some patterns on it with black and gave it a coat of HOK Kandy to finish it off.
When I pulled the tape I ended up with a “ridge” witch is of course normal, but I already needed to put on 4 coats to even it out a bit. So I think my combination with the black made it a bit too much.
So my questions are:
- Do you guys have a limit to the amount of “graphic” coats you put on? Like A difference of 3 coats is too much for a modelcar? Most Kandy patterns I see are done with just one coat difference.
- How many coats of clear do you guys mostly put on a model to seal (even out) the patterns?
- With witch sandpaper grid number do you sand the model after the first coat of clear? And after the second, … ? Before the buffing process starts with the 3400 up to 12000 grid (if you like)

The painted top:















I think I will have to go for this effect instead if I want to keep the black patterns without the "silver line"









But with the silver line you can create some cool paintjobs









So thank you for sharing your' e techniques with us to make even cooler rides!!

Grtz


----------



## collegecash505 (Jul 26, 2014)

ART2ROLL said:


> Ill do a how to on my next paint project. That 39 came out sick Chris:thumbsup: and that camaro sinacle came out sick you got down homie. Heres my most recent wish i would have took more progress pics. But next time I will.


I know this was posted up a year ago but I'm diggin this car and paint scheme! Art what colors did you use on this? And which did you lay first? Thanks


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Ttt for Jay!


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

looks like the silver was lay down first


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

THIS IS MY FIRST ATTEMPT EVER AT PATTERNS. AFTER STUDYING THIS THREAD AND OTHERS FOR WEEKS I FINALLY GAVE IT A TRY AND CAME UP WITH A DESIGN I LIKE. TOOK ME ABOUT 16HRS OF MASKING..I NOW HAVE GREAT RESPECT FOR YOU GUYS WHO DO THIS ON THE REGULAR MODELS AND 1:1. HERE'S MINE IT WAS DONE OUT THE CAN, CAN'T AFFORD A GOOD AIRBRUSH YET BUT I'LL GET ONE SOON.


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

STILL GOTTA CHROME AND CLEAR IT, PAINT DASH TO MATCH AND INTERIOR, I'LL POST THE UPDATES ON MY THREAD.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

came out sweet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

thanx Bigdogg


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice first effort. :thumbsup:


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanx they should only get better from here


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good chris looking good fam


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Came out good for your first time.


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

thanx Chris J...took my time on it, its still not done yet


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Awesome job BraveHart!! Keep up the good work.
View attachment 1513378

STILL GOTTA CHROME AND CLEAR IT, PAINT DASH TO MATCH AND INTERIOR, I'LL POST THE UPDATES ON MY THREAD.[/QUOTE]


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is the 61 Impala vert I was building a while back for the LUGK vs. Dynasty build off. I only got it about 80% finished and it has been sitting in the box untouched since. I will finish it one day.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

"RELAPSE" 51 Chevy Fleetline


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Kandy Root Beer 63 Impala I did.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

My 49 Merc Custom.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice work Chris!!, all of these are tiptop:thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Amazing paint Chris.






Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

Nice work. Do you have an Instagram page?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

moorevisual said:


> Nice work. Do you have an Instagram page?


Thanks everyone.. Yea I am on IG just look up Chris Thobe.. or search #paintbyct


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

yo chris bad ass "how to" bruh. im gonna give this a shot here in a few days. i gotta figure what all i have to buy first. could you post a "how to" on doing the suspensions up when u get time. thanks for the info on the paint and patterns


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

on1 said:


> yo chris bad ass "how to" bruh. im gonna give this a shot here in a few days. i gotta figure what all i have to buy first. could you post a "how to" on doing the suspensions up when u get time. thanks for the info on the paint and patterns


I don't do moveable suspensions yet.. All of mine are glued in place.. I am glad that I could help with the painting process. It just takes some patience and practice.. Don't skimp out on the paint either.. Get some good House of Kolor kandys or other GOOD paints.. and ALWAYS use automotive Urethane clear coat to slick them out like glass!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

chris_thobe said:


> Here is the 61 Impala vert I was building a while back for the LUGK vs. Dynasty build off. I only got it about 80% finished and it has been sitting in the box untouched since. I will finish it one day.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

: )


----------



## fatcity209 (Jul 30, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> Here is the 61 Impala vert I was building a while back for the LUGK vs. Dynasty build off. I only got it about 80% finished and it has been sitting in the box untouched since. I will finish it one day.


How much would you charge for a paint job like this on a 1964 impala? Also is this 61 for sale?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

fatcity209 said:


> How much would you charge for a paint job like this on a 1964 impala? Also is this 61 for sale?


I usually don't sell my builds... As for painting something for you.. I am not really doing any commission jobs because of the lack of time and space.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Good lord fellas you guys are really putting in some inspiring work here. Definitely going to be working on a few things following this tutorial.


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

TTT


----------



## sohchx (Dec 23, 2013)

Bump for 2021!!!


----------

